# Skin turning dark!



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

HELP! Both Gucci and Miu Miu's skin is turning black. I asked the vet at Miu Miu's appt a few months ago and she didn't think it was anything. She said maybe a tan but didn't perform any tests to check for anything.*

Miu Miu's pink skin is turning black around her butt area and especially the back of hind legs.*Is is where she was shaved. There is no itching, inflammation, or hair lost. 

Then recently Gucci's tummy area is turning grayish/lighter black (but not as black as Miu Miu's). Started out just an even smaller patch on tummy and now more and more skin around his tummy is turning darker. 

*Is this normal? Anyone else's poodles turn color like this. Should I make another appt with the vet?


----------



## Orla (Nov 27, 2012)

Is it just pigment? Pigment goes darker from the sun.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Some poodles have pink skin, but dark skin on poodles is preferred.  Young puppies sometimes don't develop their true skin pigment until they grow older. Unlike other dog breeds, poodles tan in the sun. In the summer anywhere that is exposed to the sun becomes darker. Whatever the reason, you should be happy your poodles skin is turning bluish, dark. Most likely they are tanning and Gucci is developing his true skin pigment. In the winter when there is less sun the skin will turn lighter again. Show people often check the skin color on the puppies. You want to see a greyish tummy color.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh no! (; Your poodles are tanning!

They'll be just fine.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

outwest said:


> Some poodles have pink skin, but dark skin on poodles is preferred.  Young puppies sometimes don't develop their true skin pigment until they grow older. Unlike other dog breeds, poodles tan in the sun. In the summer anywhere that is exposed to the sun becomes darker. Whatever the reason, you should be happy your poodles skin is turning bluish, dark. Most likely they are tanning and Gucci is developing his true skin pigment. In the winter when there is less sun the skin will turn lighter again. Show people often check the skin color on the puppies. You want to see a greyish tummy color.



Thank u thank u thank u. I've been thinking about this all night. You put my mind at ease now. Thanks again


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

She's tanning. Normal and desirable.


----------

